# Wie kann ich die RAM-Nutzung verbessern?

## Martux

Hallo!

Ich habe mir heute den Luxus eines Speicherupgrades auf 1 G RAM geleistet.

Jetzt habe ich ein lustiges "Problem" (unter Windoofs wars immer genau anders herum...):

Wenn ich mir so gkrellm betrachte, fällt auf, dass immer nur 100-200 MB RAM benutzt werden, selbst beim kompilieren und bei 10-12 gleichzeitig geöffneten Proggs.

Deshalb nun meine etwas dekadente Frage: Wie kann ich das Letzte Quentchen aus meinem Arbeitsspeicher herrausholen, so dass er möglichst ausgelastet ist? (Bezahlt ist bezahlt  :Smile:  )

Folgendes habe ich schon ausprobiert/aktiviert:

- highmem im kernel

- vm.swappiness = 25 in der /etc/sysctl.conf

- tmpfs   /tmp   tmpfs   defaults,nosuid,size=1024M,mode=1777   0 0

in der /etc/fstab setzen, so dass tmpfs ins RAM gemountet wird.

Kann ich noch mehr machen??? Habe immer noch ca. 600 MB frei.

Hoffe jemand weiß noch was nettes  :Wink: 

Cu, Marcus

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht brauchen die Programme einfach nicht mehr RAM? Ich habe bei laufendem KDE, Firefox, Thunderbird und ein wenig anderem Kleinkram auch "nur" ca. 200-250 MB Speicherbedarf... Wenn Du denkst, daß da was nicht paßt bei Dir: Was sagt free?

----------

## Martux

Free sagt folgendes: (die krasse Nutzung liegt am kompilieren...):

```
    

         total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1034780     786512     248268          0      68576     482808

-/+ buffers/cache:     235128     799652

Swap:       979924          0     979924

```

Passen tut das schon, ich hätte nur gerne eine *optimale* Auslastung...[/code]

----------

## schachti

"Optimale Auslastung" != "der gesamte Speicher ist voll".

Wenn nicht mehr gebraucht wird, sei doch froh. Wenn die Kiste ein paar Stunden/Tage am Stück läuft und Du entsprechend viele Festplattenzugriffe hast, wird der Speicher durch Caching schon voll...

----------

## Martux

 :Smile:  is ja fast wie in nem chat hier *freu*

Naja, hast wohl recht, dann hab ich jetzt wenigstens genug Speicher, um auch vmware mal *optimal* zu nutzen (sprich >700MB)

----------

## schachti

Nur mal so als Info:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        775540     767472       8068          0      12852     485888

-/+ buffers/cache:     268732     506808

Swap:      1048784       2644    1046140

```

Das ist die Speicherauslastung meines Desktop-Rechners nach 9 Tagen Uptime - das kommt doch sehr nah an eine optimale Speichernutzung...  :Razz: 

----------

## Martux

Ja, so ungefähr stelle ich mir das auch vor...

Aber das mit dem caching verstehe ich nicht wirklich... schaukelt sich das immer weiter hoch, je mehr Festplattenzugriffe ich habe oder wie?

----------

## schachti

Ja - solange RAM frei ist, hält Linux alles, was von der Platte geladen wurde, im Cache im RAM - das merkt man zum Beispiel sehr deutlich, wenn man ein Programm zum ersten Mal startet, es dann beendet und nochmal startet. Das Programm muß dann nicht neu von der Platte gelesen werden, sondern liegt noch im Cache im RAM.

----------

## Martux

Ja, ok, das habe ich gerade ausprobiert> mit OpenOffice...

Es lädt wirklich um EINIGES schneller als gewohnt  :Smile: 

Nun ja, das zeigt doch mal wieder wie überlegen Linux gegenüber Windows ist...

Ich erinnere mich sogar noch an Programme, die ungenutzten Speicher wieder freigeben, weil Windows das alleine nicht schafft  :Wink: 

Auf jeden Fall war das mit dem cachen von tmpfs schon mal Gold wert, jetzt emerged er wie die Hölle  :Twisted Evil:   (Ich emerge gerade 307 Pakete, weil ich den Prozessor gewechselt habe)

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## Tinitus

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall war das mit dem cachen von tmpfs schon mal Gold wert, jetzt emerged er wie die Hölle   (Ich emerge gerade 307 Pakete, weil ich den Prozessor gewechselt habe)
> 
> Gruß, Marcus

 

Wie geht das?

G. Roland

----------

## Inte

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> - tmpfs   /tmp   tmpfs   defaults,nosuid,size=1024M,mode=1777   0 0
> 
> in der /etc/fstab setzen, so dass tmpfs ins RAM gemountet wird.

 

Wo hast Du denn das her?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt! https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-268155.html

----------

## NightDragon

beeep ...

```
 so dass tmpfs ins RAM gemountet
```

Tmpfs geht doch wenn der RAM voll ist, auch auf die swap über oder?

sprich 1GB tmpfs, 500 MB RAM voll heißt ca.

500 MB tmpfs im ram, der rest im swap... oder?

Kann man bei tmpfs nicht auch einstellen wieviel prozent er im RAM behalten soll?

----------

## misterjack

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *marc@amarok wrote:*   
> 
> Auf jeden Fall war das mit dem cachen von tmpfs schon mal Gold wert, jetzt emerged er wie die Hölle   (Ich emerge gerade 307 Pakete, weil ich den Prozessor gewechselt habe)
> 
> Gruß, Marcus 
> ...

 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Emerge_beschleunigen

----------

## Martux

Wenn Du das cachen von tmpfs ins RAM meinst, einfach folgenden Eintrag der /etc/fstab hinzufügen:

```

tmpfs   /tmp   tmpfs   defaults,nosuid,size=1024M,mode=1777   0 0

```

Gesehen, hier (Englisch):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-268155-highlight-ram+usage.html

Danach ist auf jeden Fall ein reboot fällig.

Außerdem habe ich in der /etc/sysctl.conf

```

vm.swappiness = 25 

```

gesetzt...

Jetzt ist beim emergen DEUTLICH meht RAM belegt, so 4-500 MB von 1 G und es geht rasend viel schneller!

Viel Spaß  :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

NightDragon hat geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tmpfs geht doch wenn der RAM voll ist, auch auf die swap über oder?
> 
> 

 

Das hoffe/denke ich auch, deshallb habe ich 

vm.swappiness = 25 in der /etc/sysctl.conf noch nicht auf null gesetzt, falls der Platz mal ausgehen sollte...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann man bei tmpfs nicht auch einstellen wieviel prozent er im RAM behalten soll?
> 
> 

 

Ich denke das läüft über 

```

size=1024M

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sprich 1GB tmpfs, 500 MB RAM voll heißt ca. 
> 
> 500 MB tmpfs im ram, der rest im swap... oder?
> ...

 

Die swap-Partition wird wohl erst benutzt wenn das RAM voll ist?!?

Verbessert mich, wenn ich das falsch sehe.

----------

## NightDragon

Nein das sah ich schon auch so...

Aber *grübel* wer hat vorrang? Programme oder tmpfs ? Also wenns um die RAM-Nutzung geht....

Weiß das jemand?

----------

## Säck

Je nach FS wird auch mehr oder wenig gecached.

XFS z.B. cached viel ins RAM. D.h. viel RAM -> schnelles FS.

(ich glaub auch dass Reiser4 ähnlich funktioniert, ich erinnere mich etwas darüber 

gelesen zu haben)

Nach meiner Meinung ist sowieso die HD das grösste Problem wens um speed geht.

----------

